# Substrate



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I currently have a gravel substrate in my low light planted tank. Im thinking of replacing or adding a better substrate so my plants can do better. This would also allow me to change the color of my substrate to something darker.Any recommendation as to what substrate to use and how to go about the method of doing this? How much will I need for a 33gal tank?

Also, i think my BNP is messing with my aquascape but i have not really seen it do it. its just that he's the largest that I have in the tank and the rest are community fishes. i just keep him there to take care of the algae. I would like to replace it, do I have any alternate fish that would do this?


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Recommend fluval black looks epic and thus far my plants love it but I use tabs in it. 

As for algae crew 

Otto's, amano shrimp, if you get bba silver flying fox. That should take care of everything your BNP is currently doing


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I would have to get all 3, ottos, shirmp, flying fox to replace my BNP or just any one of the three?


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Otto's and amanos for sure ... They are less intrusive then if you find you have a problem with bba I would add silver flying fox to help with that. If you can avoid adding the flying fox I would. But that's just what has worked for me thus far


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I may be going to bellingham tomorrow and any recommended stores to get substrate?btw, justa want to make sure, there isn't any problem bringing it across the border right?


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure on border but if your looking for flourite j&l has the hands down best price in town ... Yet to have anyone match it


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you Pm me how much they are sold?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Where can we get eco complete?


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

I personally like Seachem Flourite. Rich in iron and makes less when cleaning with gravel vac.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestion on how I can go about the replacement of my current substrate?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I find it easiest to catch all the fish. Drain the water. Carefully dig up live plants. Scoop out gravel. Set it all back up again.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Do I have to set aside the water or just replace it?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> Do I have to set aside the water or just replace it?


That's always up for debate. I keep half and get rid of half. That way its just like doing a 50% water change. I do 50% regularly so my fish are used to it. If you don't than you may want to keep a little more water but its up to you. Just make sure you take out the water before you start messing around with the substrate. Ive made that mistake before. The water will become dirty once you stir up the gravel


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Think will do that. Thanks jbyoung00008!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Can I put cory in a tank with eco complete? Im concerned of their barbels..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> Can I put cory in a tank with eco complete? Im concerned of their barbels..


I say don't do it


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Recon!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the "whiskers" being "cut" apart is more of a water quality issue as opposed to sole abrasion. My brother didn't have issues with his cories and eco-substrate, but I wasn't a huge fan of the eco-complete anyways, it's fairly costly and didn't provide the nutrients I had expected, but that was just a lack of experience on my part.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I have cories on my ADA stuff. Never saw any damage. Actually, the plants have grown over all the substrate now and they root around my carpet plants.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ADA is clay based if I'm not mistaken (?) It's softer than the jagged "gravel" that eco-complete has, which is why he was concerned about the barbs.

I believe I still remember that it's a water issue and not an abrasion one though, can't remember where I read that. They also have smaller scales, but they shouldn't be damaging their sensors like that on purpose.


----------

